# stretch and sparkles



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok i had planed to adopt stretch and sparkles eggs out to cinny and bopper but it turned the other way around as cinny and bopper abandoned there eggs with no other pairs with eggs i,m forced to have stretch and sparkles hatch them when the chicks are old enough to be hand fed that is what i will do as there are a total of 8 eggs and looks like all 8 are fertile i do have all suplies on hand for the hand feeding i have 2 bags of formula mix wich is about 4.4 pounds i do plan on getting another 2.2 pound bag they are due to start to hatch on boxing day the 26th of this month







count them


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

That's an awful lot of eggs for one little hen to sit on successfully!


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

well i hope it all goes smoothly!!! i think stretch and sparkles will need medals after that!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

actually the both are sitting on them thats why i am putting millet and a dish of food


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

With Sparkles being so young and inexperienced it will be tough on her to try to feed them all even with Stretch helping. I hope she comes out of it OK!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

well i,m going to keep a very close eye on the 2 of them


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

no eggs yet first is due tomorow will keep you up to date i did candle and 2 look like they are not fertile


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

It would be a good idea to remove the infertile eggs. With so many for them to incubate it would really be a benefit to them to have two fewer.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

you are to late i did that allready


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

well six babies would be easier than 8 im sure!!!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

and do we have a boxing day chick not yet but is due today i can hear the i can hear the faint sound of a chirping from an egg


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

do u hear what i hear??? lol....the perfect christmas song for a christmas time baby...i hope he/she gets out asap....


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

were also expecting a new years day chick as well


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

hmm auld lang syne doesnt have the same ring to it!! wow a baby on the first day of 2009.....its come just so fast!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

and we have a baby chick


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Congrats Allen!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

if it gets to much for stretch and sparkles i,ll start to pull the oldest chicks first


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Good idea. Make sure the formula is very thin for very young babies! You will find they will grow much faster and you can slowly work your way up to the consistency of thin ketchup.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

and here is the 1st chick


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Congrats on the first born! Hope you get tons of cute little babies out of that clutch.
Would of been hard for mommy and daddy to care for 8. It was lucky some were infertile. My retired pair was only able to keep one chick alive their first time.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

hooray!!! its one of cinny and snowballs isnt it? i wonder what it will be!! so begins another seemingly long wait for feathers lol


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

give kim a cuppie doll for being right


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

ohhhhh cant i just have a baby tiel


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

you no you will get one when you are here


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

lol i do!!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

question is what will you pick a wf chick or a pied again or a gray


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

ooooooooooooooo the big question!!! have to see what emerges!!! i definately want something different to what i have!!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok egg #2 has hatched and it is from stretch because it is lutino


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)




----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

cant cinny and snowball have lutino girls too? how exciting....an unknown and a lutino!!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

yea never no but i marked the eggs with a non toxic marker the ones with a mark were stretches
and now let there be 3 chicks yup i just saw #3 hatch


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Congrats again!


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

hooray!!! thats great!! i cant wait to see what they become!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

well we can be sure there will be another lutino and i,m guessing pied,and grey


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

sad sad news the lutino did not make it


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

awww noooo....im so sorry


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

that was the one i was going to keep as well if there is another lutino i will keep her


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Yay! And the babies have arrived! Congrats.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

How old is Sparkles allen?


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

18 months old


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh right, thanks. I didn't know. I was asking because Daisy is just 8 months old and very feisty with Dooby at the moment, he's doing the heart wings but she's having nothing to do with it. I just wondered when she would start to respond.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

she is to young yet i would wait till october or november before you breed them


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Didn't she just have her 1st birthday on November 1st? That would make her 14 months now. I'm just going by your post about her in mid October.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

allen said:


> she is to young yet i would wait till october or november before you breed them


Oh I don't want to breed them.......I was just trying to compare. lol


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

if she is 14 months old i would keep a close eye on them she is right near to breeding age and you never no she could be sneaky like sparkles was


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

No, no, Daisy is only 8 months old. I think you are getting the posts muddles, Sue thought that Sparkles was 14 months old because it was her 1st birthday on 1st NOvember.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

well i new sparkles was but bye the post i thought daisy was as well but i would watch her bye mid spring she may want to mate


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Yeah, I'll keep a close eye on her and the airing cupboard door closed. LOL!!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Sorry Allen I was talking about Sparkles. I remembered her birthday from when you posted about her laying eggs in the closet. I only mentioned it because you had just posted that Sparkles was 18 months and that didn't sound right.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

oh i thought she meant stretch no sparkles is 14 months old


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

here is the oldest chick


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Very cute!


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

awwwww cmon feathers!!! i wanna see what u are little one


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Aw what a cute baby!


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

where are the updated pics?? lol...how are the babies going?? just the 2 from all those eggs?


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i no i have to get taking pics i,ll take some whene i get home a neighbour is taking me for my birthday breakfast


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok i came home went to take some pics and found the youngest chick had died so i have 1 left but it is doing good the one that died i just new it was not going to make it it held it,s head down all the time and even while hand feeding it still held it down the last surviving one is holding it,s head way up is very alert and chirps like crazy my vet friend while over on the weekend told me that this one is doing great but he did have his doubts about the one that just died so here are the 4 pics of this one first 2 is when it is just waking up 











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your baby. I'm glad all looks well for the others.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

well 3 hatched 2 died


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Sorry Allen. I misunderstood your wording. You said something about pics of the first 2. I thought you said the vet said 2 looked OK. What is going on? Are the not being keep warm enough do you think?


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

well the lutino was the first to die then the one today but the one today i was hand feeding it because they were not feeding it and it held it,s head down all the time wich makes me wonder if something was wrong from the start i am not going to let stretch and sparkles mate till atleast november


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Tiny used to do that too! I was worried cause she seemed unable to support her own weight. It took her a couple of weeks before she held her head up regularly.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok i do have one question i don,t want stretch to mate with sparkles now stretch has been trying to mate with her but so far i have stoped him with them having 1 chick now would it be posible for either stretch or sparkles to feed the 1 on there own and not together to avoid mating


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

It's possible but she's so young I would keep a close eye on her. At this point I would be tempted to pull the baby and take the box down. It doesn't seem to be going well and you sure don't want them to lay again!


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

awww poor babies...i hope number 3 makes it


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

some very sad news chick 3 just passed away


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I wish you had pulled it when all indications were that the clutch was not doing well. If you don't have time maybe you should give it a rest for a while.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

im sorry to hear they all passed away...how sad


----------

